# كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

*السؤال: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟

الجواب: 
الرسول بولس يقول لنا أن الزوجة "متربطة" بزوجها مادام كان حياً. "فأن المرأة التي تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحي" (رومية 2:7). والمبدأ الذي يمكن استخلاصه هنا هو أن الرباط الزوجي يجب أن يستمر حتي الموت. فهذه خطة الله وأن كانت لا تمثل حقيقة الزيجات اليوم. ففي المجتمع الغربي المعاصر 51% من الزيجات تنتهي بالطلاق. وهذا يعني ان نصف عدد الأزواج الذين يتخذون العهود الزوجية بما فيها "الي أن يفرقنا الموت" لا يلتزمون بالعهد الذي قد قطعوه علي أنفسهم أمام الله.

فالسؤال اذاً ما ذا يجب علي الزوجان أن يفعلا ليتأكدا أن زواجهم سيستمر "الي أن يفرقهم الموت؟" النقطة الأولي والتي هي في غاية الأهمية، هي أطاعة الله وكلمته. هذا هو المبدأ الذي يجب علي الطرفان اتباعة قبل الزواج وحتي قبل الأقدام علي الأرتباط. ويقول الله في (عاموس 3:3) "هل يسير اثنان معاً ان لم يتواعدا؟". وللمؤمن المخلص ذلك يعني عدم الأقدام علي الأرتباط بشخص غير مؤمن. "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين، لأنه أية خلطة للبر والأثم؟ وأي شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟" (كورنثوس الثانية 14:6) فأن اتبعنا هذا المبدأ فأننا سنتفادي العديد من المشاكل والمعاناة المستقبلية.

والمبدأ الآخر الذي يحمي استمرارية الزواج هو أنه يجب علي الزوج أن يطيع الله وأن يحب، و يكرم، ويحمي زوجته كما لو كانت جسده (أفسس 25:5-31). والوجه الآخر لذلك هو أنه يجب علي الزوجة أن تطيع الله وأن تخضع لزوجها "كما للرب" (أفسس 22:5). فالزواج بين رجل وأمرأة يعكس الصورة الروحية للعلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة. فالمسيح قد ضحي بنفسه من أجل الكنيسة و هو يحبها ويكرمها ويحميها "كعروس ممجدة" (رؤيا يوحنا 7:19-9).

فعندما جمع الله آدم وحواء في أول زواج في العالم، قام بخلق حواء من "لحمه وعظامه" (تكوين 31:2) وأصبحا "جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 23:2-24). ولقد فقد هذا المبدأ في مجتمعنا المعاصر. أذ أن يصبح الأثنان جسداً واحداً لا يمثل فقط الأتحاد الجسدي، بل يعني التقاء العقل والنفس لتكوين وحدة واحدة. وتتجه العلاقة الي بعد أعمق بكثير من الأنجذاب الجسدي أو الغريزي وتتحول الي "وحدة" روحية وتتحقق هذه الوحدة فقط عندما يسلم الطرفان حياتهما لله ولبعضهما الآخر. فتصبح العلاقة لا تتكون من "أنا" ولكن من "نحن". وهذا قطعاً واحداً من أسرار نجاح الزواج وأستمراره. عندما يجعل الطرفان علاقتهما الزوجية أولوية في حياتهم يمكن للزواج أن يستمر حتي الموت. وبالطبع يجب تعضيد الزواج بالعلاقة الرأسية مع الله التي تؤمن علاقة الزوج والزوجة الأفقية وتجعل العلاقة مستمرة بل وممجدة لله. *​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (25 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (25 ديسمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جدااا
موضوع
فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدااا
> موضوع
> فى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا هابى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا هابى حبيبتى
> 
> ...


----------

